# Kann mir jemand dieses Wappen als Vektorgrafik erstellen?



## Chupakaba (17. Mai 2006)

Hi
ich bräuchte das Wappen im Anhang als Vektorgrafik. Nur hab ich noch überhaupt keine Ahnung wie ich das machen muss...

Könnte das vielleicht jemand für mich machen, weiß ja nicht wie viel Arbeit das ist...

oder ne Anleitung wie ich das machen muss...

Danke

Gruß


----------



## Hektik (17. Mai 2006)

Ich hab auch noch nicht so Erfahrung in Illustrator und Co, aber kannst du das nicht einfach vom Programm selbst umwandeln lassen?
Objekt umranden oder so ähnlich war doch der Befehl?!

Wenn es jemand besser weiß, so möge er mich bitte berichtigen


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Mai 2006)

Hi,
also das dauert noch nichtmal 5min. Also du nimmst dir das Pfadwerkzeug und zeichnest die Outline nach.genauso das weiße Kreuz. Dannach maskierst du das Kreutz mit dem Schild oder löscht mithilfe des Pathfinders die Überstehenden Teile des Kreuzes.

Viele Grüße


----------

